# Athena or Chorus for a Noob?



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Would like to get some input on which may be the better choice for me, Athena or Chorus. I am a MAMIL in my 2nd year of cycling. I live in the flatlands of SE Michigan. Weight is 170 lbs and suffer from pulmonary sarcoidosis, and ride between 100 - 200 miles a week. I don't plan on racing or taking the bike to mountain climb in Colorado, but wouldn't mind trying Tennessee/N. Carolina next year. Currently riding Bianchi Imola w/Tiagra, so I have idea wether or not I need the 5/3 shift combo. Now that the particulars are out of the way, what do you think would be best for my Bianchi Infinito frame, Athena or Chorus. Also thinking of getting either the Zonda or Scirocco wheels. Thanks in advance for any feedback!

* Also any advice on the Campy headset ??


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Chorus gives you several upshifts with a single press on the thumb lever. It also gives micro-adjust positions on the FD. And that's really about it.

I have both, and both work fine. If money is a consideration, then Athena is the better value.

As for wheels, I have 2 sets of Neutrons and recommend you consider them too as being light and nicer riding than he higher profile rims.

Check Ribble for pricing.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I've got a bike with each. I do fast group rides on both with no issues. Velo Mine has a good deal on Athena groups with 2010 UT cranksets. Current Athena is Power Torque which some view as inferior to UT. I do my own wrenching so I've set up both groups and there is no discernable quality difference between the two groups. Chorus is marginally lighter. I bought Athena for a classic steel GT since I could get it in silver alloy.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

BB raised a point I'd overlooked because I have an older Athena UT crankset.

With Chorus, you still get an UT crankset, which is a better design than the newer PT cranks used on the lower groups like Athena. Just for ease of installation and maintenence, I'd definitely recommend finding a UT crankset.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends on budget... you'll be perfectly happy with Athena (or mixed drivetrain). UT is better in that it's easier to install; it also uses the same bearings as Record (except SR which uses ceramic bearings). Athena UT is the best bet, but older Centaur or Veloce will work (note, 2009+ Centaur and Veloce UT cranks use a different chain ring). I picked up a pair of Athena Ergos on Amazon a couple of months ago for $104 or so, you just have to watch for a good deal. Velomine and Lickbike are both good options in the US. Ribble, Wiggle, Shineybikes, etc. are well priced oversea's campy retailers. 

Why the campy headset? I don't see the headset as a place to spend money unless you really need it for a certain look.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Shinybikes gives you the option when buying an Athena group to select Chorus shifters. The problem is if you select the the carbon Athena cranks and Chorus shifters your now less than $200 away from a Chorus group. Your best bet to save money is to just get the Athena group in all alloy with the Athena shifters. Also, the PT cranks that come with Athena are easy to install. The problem is you need a special puller to remove them that is not required for UT cranksets.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

headloss said:


> Why the campy headset? I don't see the headset as a place to spend money unless you really need it for a certain look.


Wasn't sure if the Campy Headset has better bearings over another brand. Yeah, was considering the Campy for the look.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to admit I don't know what a Bianchi Infinito frame looks like. What kind of headset is used - external or integrated? What size? Why do you need a headset?


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought a frame and fork only. Barebones as it were. So I am in the market for most of the works.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OK. Normally a frameset should include a headset. If yours does not then you need to find out what style of integrated headset it takes. There are a couple of different specs. If it's a "Campy" style then its 45x45 and other manufacturers may call it an "italian" headset.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oxy said:


> View attachment 286448
> 
> I bought a frame and fork only. Barebones as it were. So I am in the market for most of the works.


Nice frameset!. The stock headset that I remember seeing on the Infinito was the FSA orbit ce plus. The bearings are 45º x 45º for 1-1/8 steerers.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

bikerjulio - good catch ty for questioning it, I was assuming it would be a campy style and I should not have, but I now have learned more than I wanted to know about headsets..

Primov8 - ty for the confirmation, that is what I thought I figured out from the Bianchi website


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

headloss said:


> Depends on budget... you'll be perfectly happy with Athena (or mixed drivetrain).


would a noob like me notice a difference between the two, and/or is this something that in time I will grow to appreciate the initial cash outlay for the better gruppo?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Oxy said:


> would a noob like me notice a difference between the two, and/or is this something that in time I will grow to appreciate the initial cash outlay for the better gruppo?


Chorus and Athena shifters are different. They look the same, feel the same, but internally they're different. Athena upshifts one gear at a time while Chorus and up allows multiple gears at once. Not really a big deal, early STI was like that and somehow people still won races. Both allow multiple gear shifts when down shifting. 

UT seems to be the better choice for cranksets. New Athena is Powertorque which is more difficult to install and remove. UT is really easy, install the cups, push the two halves of the crank together and tighten the bolt. You can find leftover NOS Athena UT cranksets, I found mine at Velo Mine.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Oxy said:


> would a noob like me notice a difference between the two, and/or is this something that in time I will grow to appreciate the initial cash outlay for the better gruppo?


Kind of a strange question. We have already explained the functional differences. Some people will prefer to spend the extra on those, and others will congratulate themselves for spending less. We are not mind readers.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Athena is good value. The price difference between Athena and Chorus makes up a large chunk of the cost of a decent set of wheels. Then there's also the cost of getting a couple of extra chains, pins and a chain tool if you plan to rotate chains to maximize drive train life.

I've been riding a mix of Athena: 2010 (ultra shift) levers, 2012 rear derailleur and brakes, and 2012 Chorus everything else. Set it up carefully first time, and it's been operating perfectly for about 5000 km since (1.5 seasons, not as much riding as I used to!), now on the last 1000 km of its second chain. Occasionally tweak the downtube barrel adjuster for the rear cable, should shifting seem a bit hesitant onto a particular gear. The mono-pivot rear caliper needs re-centring every so often. Mostly though, it's been a fit it and forget it set-up, which is about as good as it gets. Providing you get all the right tools and follow the assembly instructions accordingly.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> Kind of a strange question. We have already explained the functional differences. Some people will prefer to spend the extra on those, and others will congratulate themselves for spending less. We are not mind readers.


Sorry it seems strange. Allow me to attempt to clarify my question. I sell industrial tooling for a living and there are tools that will "get the job done", tools that "get the job done and efficiently", and then there are tools that not only "gets the job done", but in the right hands will outperform the tools #1 and #2. There are toolmakers that should never buy tool #3, as the do not yet possess the skills to make it both work well and turn a profit. In some instances too much can be dangerous. Does that help clarify? I just checked, I did post this on the Campy forum not the Kreskin/Gellar forum.  No mind reading needed here.

I have not used Campy before so I do not know if the 5/3 up/down shift is something I can utilize or worse, screw up.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Oxy said:


> Sorry it seems strange. Allow me to attempt to clarify my question. I sell industrial tooling for a living and there are tools that will "get the job done", tools that "get the job done and efficiently", and then there are tools that not only "gets the job done", but in the right hands will outperform the tools #1 and #2. There are toolmakers that should never buy tool #3, as the do not yet possess the skills to make it both work well and turn a profit. In some instances too much can be dangerous. Does that help clarify? I just checked, I did post this on the Campy forum not the Kreskin/Gellar forum.  No mind reading needed here.
> 
> I have not used Campy before so I do not know if the 5/3 up/down shift is something I can utilize or worse, screw up.


If you aren't already accustomed to the multiple shifts, you won't miss them. On the same note, if you've never used the set up, then you might as well go with Chorus and see what it's all about! Again, it depends on your budget... if you aren't trying to do a budget build, just go with Chorus. My preference would be to mix and match which is how my Campy 10 is set up (Chorus Ergos, Athena brakes, Centaur UT crank, 2009 Centaur FD, Centaur cassette, Chorus RD). It really depends on personal preference and what the best deal you can find is. 

Athena will get the job done. Chorus will get the job done and *might* outlast the Athena... Chorus has more carryover from Record. Chorus and Record are more or less even. Super Record is above and beyond what most people need (primarily lighter and more ceramic bearings...). For the most part, the higher up you go, the main benefit is shaving off a few grams. I think I know how to answer your question, industrial tooling guy... Check out the tech documents, here, and compare for yourself which parts carry over from one level to another. 

I have Athena 11 on my touring bike, and I don't miss the (extra) multiple shifts.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Oxy*- Prior to SR11-EPS on both bikes, I was using Chorus 11 and SR 11. Both were functionally the same and saw no advantage in performance with SR 11. If anything, it was a top-tier groupset that I just wanted and because it was on sale from Ribble when I had purchased it. 

With ultra-torque cranksets, its a simple bolt-on versus having to purchase a proprietary tool from Campagnolo to remove/install power-torque cranksets. Even the new over-torque cranksets (30mm spindle) require another proprietary tool for the same reasons. 

You can also opt for KMC X11SL chains; they cost less than campagnolo and don't require another proprietary tool for the chain. I'm using them and both drivetrains are a mix of different components (Praxis Works chainrings, Recon cassette, KMC X11SL) and never an issue with shifting, mechanical or electric. Its been flawless.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Chorus is a better group in a couple of significant ways - better engineered crankset (UT vs. PT for Athena), and Campy's premium shifting mech.

Other than those components, the other bits FD, RD, brakes, Cables, Cassette, Chain are virtually identical.

Both should be long-lasting. These groups were introduced for 2009 - so that's 5 years and I have yet to read about a worn out shifter from either group.

However at Ribble, Chorus is $1129 and Athena is $709, so as others have already said, a big price premium, which does NOT reflect the difference in quality or usability between the 2.

So, yes Chorus is the better group, Athena is better value. Your choice.

Instead of a (special, expensive, finicky) chain tool, do yourself a favor and buy the KMC links KMC 11 Spd Chainlinks (card of 2), Chains, CHAIN SPARES / DEVICES


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think you will do fine with Athena. But, before you buy, you may want to ask about upgrading to Chorus shifters. It may only be around $50. (Upgrading to Chorus cranks will add around $200.)

Note that all 11s mechanical components are compatible.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I bought a Athena group in 2010 -- the first year it came out. For that year, the shifters were the same mechanism as Chorus (ultra shift). In subsequent years, they've been down-graded to the lower level (power shift). Campy shift/brake levers are cheap. The difference between Chorus and Athena shifters is maybe $50. Its worth doing and they function perfectly with the power shift Athena components. I did this with a bike I built my wife last year. I think Campy only makes two types of shifters. The rest (e.g., Chorus versus Record) differ by some light weight bits and pieces. Campy cranks are really expensive. Upgrading the cranks to Chorus gets you half way there to the cost of the entire group over Athena. I frankly like the looks of the silver Athena group. Everything is black and mod these days. The silver campy cranks, brakes and derailers look nice to me.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> OK. Normally a frameset should include a headset. If yours does not then you need to find out what style of integrated headset it takes. There are a couple of different specs. If it's a "Campy" style then its 45x45 and other manufacturers may call it an "italian" headset.


The Infinito uses Campag standard 1 1/8" headset, so if looks (and knowledge that it's there) is important go ahead (pun accidental) and get a substitute for the included FSA.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

kbwh said:


> go ahead (pun accidental).


well played Sir! Frame and fork came without headset. I pulled the trigger on the campy.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone that assisted in my first Campy purchase. I just did my first ride and WOW is it smooth. I will need some time in the saddle to get used to the thumb shifting, but I already love it. I chose the Chorus gruppo to match up with the bits of carbon on my frame. I want to put Athena on my steel frame, but that will be next year. Again Thank you to everyone!


----------

